

Jeff Hawkins' "On Intelligence" and Numenta startup - jsyedidia
http://nerdwisdom.com/2007/08/21/on-intelligence-and-numenta/

======
dood
I haven't read his book, but his ideas are interesting.

A little taste from TED: [<http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/view/id/125>]

Also a fascinating and much more technical talk Hawkins gave at IBM's
Conference on Cognitive Computing, watch till the end for the grilling he gets
from established Neuroscientists and Computing people:
[<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2500845581503718756>]

~~~
axiom
Thanks for the IBM link!

What an awesome life Jeff has. Became oscenely rich through Palm and
Handspring, and how he runs his own neuroscience institute. Seriously, in my
mind I can't imagine anything better than that.

------
axiom
Here's a better link: <http://www.onintelligence.org/>

Jeff's book is at the top of my list of things to read (it's been sitting on
my self for a few weeks now.) What I've read about it so far sounds damn
interesting though.

